# just got a black red-tail shark



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I just got the two fish today i was just wondering how big they will get as well what they eat thnx


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you mean the rainbow shark, they are not really sharks if these are them, they look kool and are pretty freindly. I havnt reall seen any too too large ones, maybe 7" max or so is the biggest I have seen around.
good luck


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

The redtail shark is from Thailand and one of my fav fish. First one i ever got. It's a minnow that grows about 5".

The female of this species is actually the bigger and stronger of the 2.

In a tank big enough, you can keep more than one, but it's best if kept to a single specimaen as they are highly territorial with their own. I've never seen them go after any other species unless they are harassed.

A friend of mine has one in a 55G with 15 or so other Africans and he is the dominate fish in that tank. But they are very good community fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> you mean the rainbow shark, they are not really sharks if these are them, they look kool and are pretty freindly. I havnt reall seen any too too large ones, maybe 7" max or so is the biggest I have seen around.
> good luck


 Snow a rainbow or ruby shark is not the same, it looks simelar, but it has red fins, were the black red-tailed shark has black fins apart from the caudal fin (tail)

heres a handy black red-tailed shark link

I have no idea what a banana barb is - I cant even find it on a search engine, can you post a pic, or get the scientific name?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

(if its actually a barb), then its probably a yellow Rosy barb


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

ok thnx but uh what do they eat?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> ok thnx but uh what do they eat?


 Flake food and spirulina tablets for the RTS. Not sure about the barb you're talking about.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah the RTS will eat almost anything, catfish pellets and flakefood will be enough.

we don't know what type of barb you have but most likely normal fish foods will be accepted.


----------

